# [EVDL] Digital Speedometer



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Greetings,
Our class is in the process of finishing our second EV. In the conversion
process the students, in an attempt to eliminate as much weight as possible,
took out the dashboard (1995 Toyota Corolla) and as such all the gauges went
with it. I was wondering if anyone has had any success/experience using one
of those digital speedometers (similar to those cyclometer computers used on
bicycles) to get speed, distance, trip, etc, functions. We are currently
looking at a Digital Gauge from Trail Tech (trailtech.net) that are designed
for motorcycle use. Any and all ideas are welcome.
Thanks.
Martin

www.seaburyhall.org/engineering
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a broken speedometer cable on my EV and use an old Lowrance Globalmap
100 GPS which I power through a 12v fuse block on car. I set on dash with
Velcro and use a lighted navigation screen that shows time, distance
traveled per each charge (via reset), ground speed, direction and of course
the basic road map. 

David Oberlander
Dodson Services Electrical Contractors, Inc.
[email protected]
Ofc: 972-235-0881x103
Mbl: 469-867-0834
-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of martin emde
Sent: Thursday, April 02, 2009 1:47 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] Digital Speedometer

Greetings,
Our class is in the process of finishing our second EV. In the conversion
process the students, in an attempt to eliminate as much weight as possible,
took out the dashboard (1995 Toyota Corolla) and as such all the gauges went
with it. I was wondering if anyone has had any success/experience using one
of those digital speedometers (similar to those cyclometer computers used on
bicycles) to get speed, distance, trip, etc, functions. We are currently
looking at a Digital Gauge from Trail Tech (trailtech.net) that are designed
for motorcycle use. Any and all ideas are welcome.
Thanks.
Martin

www.seaburyhall.org/engineering
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

